# Who Is Going to the Harry Potter Movie?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't think there's any midnight showings in my area, so I'll probably be seeing it sometime during the day tomorrow. I have high hopes, and I was generally happy with Half-Blood Price. 

How about you? When are you heading over to see it? Expectations? It might be strange since it's cut in half.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm seeing it tonight at 7pm -- that's in three hours.

My gf got us FREE tickets for some fancy advance showing... so we get to see it before all of you suckers.  

I confess that I'm a huge fan of the books... there, I admit it.  Should be good.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll probably see it whenever it shows up on TV. (I've never read the books, found the first movies entertaining but not compelling -- the whole premise never particularly grabbed me, I guess.  )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I watched the first in the theaters, the second on TV and I've read the first book.  

I need to make the anti-Daniel confession:  I don't care for the Harry Potter storyline.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I watched the first in the theaters, the second on TV and I've read the first book.
> 
> I need to make the anti-Daniel confession: I don't care for the Harry Potter storyline.


I actually didn't care much while reading the first two books. I thought they were cute. I thought they were well written. But it was a while before I started reading the third book. But man... the third book is when the series really gets going. The first two are introductory, innocent and childlike. Once the series gets darker and more complex, I was hooked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This will be the first time I don't go on opening day. I go to the movies now with very low expectations (I had high hopes for Goblet of Fire and was very disappointed) I also do not reread the book until after I see the movie... I need the details to be fuzzy so I don't spend the entire movie comparing it to the books. Another lesson learned after Goblet of Fire (which is my favorite book of the series and least favorite movie) 

Hopefully, we'll be able to go next week 

I'm a huge fan of the books, as are all the BRATs and hubs. Everyone has read the books, listened to the audio books (Jim Dale rocks!) and seen the movies umpteen times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This will be the first time I don't go on opening day. I go to the movies now with very low expectations (I had high hopes for Goblet of Fire and was very disappointed) I also do not reread the book until after I see the movie... I need the details to be fuzzy so I don't spend the entire movie comparing it to the books. Another lesson learned after Goblet of Fire (which is my favorite book of the series and least favorite movie)
> 
> Hopefully, we'll be able to go next week
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the books, as are all the BRATs and hubs. Everyone has read the books, listened to the audio books (Jim Dale rocks!) and seen the movies umpteen times.


Yes, Goblet of Fire was my favorite book and the worst movie. It was the first long one, and they had to skip so much. I thought they've improved since then. Definitely agree with keeping it fuzzy.

Also, I'm very jealous of Daniel and his day early tickets!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*I am going to see it Saturday Night in Chicago!*_










*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm going on Saturday with DH, DS, and his g/f. I've read fabulous reviews (EW and USA Today). Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll go in a few weeks once the crowds have died down.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh I will definitely see it.  Probably Sunday morning... I want to finish watching my Harry Potter marathon 1st.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This will be the first time I don't go on opening day. I go to the movies now with very low expectations (I had high hopes for Goblet of Fire and was very disappointed) I also do not reread the book until after I see the movie... I need the details to be fuzzy so I don't spend the entire movie comparing it to the books. Another lesson learned after Goblet of Fire (which is my favorite book of the series and least favorite movie)


I couldn't say it better myself.
So far the ads have yet to upset me. From what I've seen it looks like they got it pretty straight.


foreverjuly said:


> Also, I'm very jealous of Daniel and his day early tickets!


Day? 5 Hours only... (I am not worrying about time change)

I will be going to the midnight showing here. Actually it's 12:05 and probably won't start till 12:08. And there is a distinct possibility of film stripe burning, or getting off track so the screen is split... My theater does not have a good track record when it comes to midnight showings.

I will let all of ya'll know how I like it in approximately 10 hrs when I get home! =)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I actually didn't care much while reading the first two books. I thought they were cute. I thought they were well written. But it was a while before I started reading the third book. But man... the third book is when the series really gets going. The first two are introductory, innocent and childlike. Once the series gets darker and more complex, I was hooked.


I agree, the third book really hooked me too.

I'd love to go see it, but can't. I will probably see it soon. I love HP. 

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know when I'm going to see it. I haven't talked with my cousin's kids to see when they want to go... I try to take them to at least one movie a year, normally around the holidays because that's really all I can afford to give them now.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going with a friend to the midnight show tonight.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm planning on going tomorrow at 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had my ticket for the noon show tomorrow for about two weeks now. Stephen Fry said it was the best movie yet. 

I'm wearing my Ravenclaw scarf but not my robe. It better be really cool tomorrow as promised. 

I agree with everyone about PoA. I really liked SS, not so much CoS, but absolutely loved PoA. But that was the movie that taught me not to read the book just before seeing the movie.  I've got the EE DVD, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got back from the Advance Showing.

We showed up around 6 pm.  Movie theater was still deserted.  A company I have a contact at was holding a special event for its clients; we all got to see the film before its official midnight release.

Movie started at 7.  It's quite good.  Again, as with the other movies, not as good as the books -- lots of details from the novel are skimmed over.  But I very much enjoyed it, and thought it felt less rushed than the previous movies.  Splitting the book into two movies definitely helped; there was more time to develop mood and sub plots.

So... as usual, the novel was better, but this movie might be my favorite of them so far.  Five stars from me.

When we stepped out, close to 10pm, the theater was PACKED.  Hundreds of people, maybe a thousand, were camped on the floor, waiting for midnight.  Most of them were wearing their Harry Potter costumes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll wait a week or two, but I'll definitely see it. My free time next week is going to be spent at the DeYoung museum in San Francisco, trying to not actually drool on the Van Goghs...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Going to see it Saturday with my husband.  Can't wait!!  (Of course, that's partly because we have a 3yr old and don't get to the theater very often).

Dawn


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going Saturday night!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

DH just took DD to the midnight show - this is the first one DD "dressed" (she's 14 - she wore the scarf, a white shirt, Gryfindor tie, black pea type coat with a Gryfindor pin) It has become a tradition with DD and Dh to go to the midnight shows - 

it actually started with ds' and dh with the Lord of the Rings movies, if not for them, dh would've never started this with DD!!

One day we'll look back at the memories made - thanks JK


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the movie - the time went fast!  My friend hadn't read the book so she really loved it - In fact she wants to see it again.  I was comparing it to the book and in a couple of places I thought but..but ..they left out .... But it was still good.  I can't wait for Part 2


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I loved the books but was disappointed by the movies. I will go to see the film, just out of interest to see how they have handled it - particularly as they split the last book.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I'm DEFFINATELY going. Just not sure when. I have been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Spoilers ahead:

One thing I love best about the Harry Potter novels are the human flaws characters exhibit.  Jo Rowling shows how Voldermort returned to and maintained power not only through his own actions, but due to weakness, blindness, and bickering within the Ministry.  Fudge is an obvious example, but Scrimgeour was portrayed particularly well in the novels -- here was a traditionally "good" character who nevertheless antagonized Harry and acted upon his own agenda.  Scrimgeour's conflict with Harry was omitted from the film, which I thought was a pity; it was one of the most interesting, subtle aspects of the book.  

Voldermort took over the ministry because there were so many there who allowed it to happen.  Consider Percy, for example.  Wizards either turned a blind eye to the threat... or quickly turned cloaks.  Few stood up to fight.  This was hinted at in the film, but you'd need to have read the novel to catch it.

Another aspect I loved about the novel is the smear campaign against Dumbledore that ran after his death, and the little secrets that emerged about him -- some false, some true and disturbing.  This was briefly shown in the film, but was glossed over.

The Harry Potter novels are more than just fantasy stories about magic and dark lords -- they make powerful human statements.  To a degree, they mirror the Nazis' rise to power, and early British incompetence (or complacency) in its face.  I wanted to see more of that in the movie.

Overall, though -- they did a good job at portraying the dark, eerie, mysterious mood.  I'm looking forward to the second half.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

So.... I've heard that there is partial nudity. I realize that it is rated PG-13. I also have been told that it does not stay true to the book. If all these are true then me and mine definitely will not be seeing it. Too bad they have to throw some nudity in just to make a buck, I thought this was suppose to be a kids book and film. Oh well just my $.02 worth.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It will probably be my Thanksgiving movie. So no spoilers between now and then! (I have read the book, so really, you couldn't spoil anything.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'll go in a few weeks once the crowds have died down.


Ditto! I hate crowded movie theaters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Newt said:


> So.... I've heard that there is partial nudity. I realize that it is rated PG-13. I also have been told that it does not stay true to the book. If all these are true then me and mine definitely will not be seeing it. Too bad they have to throw some nudity in just to make a buck, I thought this was suppose to be a kids book and film. Oh well just my $.02 worth.


There's no actual nudity. It's very much implied. It's the scene where Ron has to face his worst fears before he gets the courage to destroy the locket horcrux. He sees Harry and Hermione kissing and it's obvious they're nude, but the smoke keeps swirling around them so you can't see anything. It's also obviously cgi. Dan said Emma practically attacked him in the scene and she definitely did. My own personal opinion is the scene isn't for 10 yrs olds unless they are well-prepared or you have them cover their eyes or both.

It's truer to the book than the previous three movies. In fact, I think it was the best ever.

The scene where Xeno tells the tale of the three brothers was fabulously done and totally unexpected.

The scene with Harry and Hermione in the tent after Ron has gone is a beautiful moment between two friends. H/H shippers, forget it. It's a "friend" moment and nothing more.

You have to go see it if for nothing else the scene where Hermione is protecting her parents. I'm crying again. The absolute best scene Emma has ever done.

A couple of minor disappointments, but nothing that ruined the movie for me.

Oh, and I needed an entire bag of popcorn for the 7 Potters chase scene, and I need new fingernails after the scenes in Bathilda Bagshot's cottage and Harry diving for the sword. Not to mention all the Kleenex shredding I did.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went with a bunch of friends yesterday (since friday classes are rare) morning while everyone was at work and school.


Spoiler



I screamed in the movie theater when Hedwig died. I knew it was coming, having read the series, but...its Hedwig. Cried when Dobby died. Friend was "WTF" doesn't know what to do with a crying girl.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

When the boxed set of all eight movies comes out, it will be interesting to see if they tell a coherent narrative, or if too much was sacrificed on each one to cut it down. I definitely miss a lot of small stuff, like Nearly Headless Nick, only in one movie, Peeves the poltergeist, barely mentioned, and other things.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> When the boxed set of all eight movies comes out, it will be interesting to see if they tell a coherent narrative, or if too much was sacrificed on each one to cut it down. I definitely miss a lot of small stuff, like Nearly Headless Nick, only in one movie, Peeves the poltergeist, barely mentioned, and other things.


I miss S.P.E.W.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is one series where I can enjoy the movies as a separate entity. The only one I absolutely hated was PoA. Too artsy-tartsy for my taste.  

If I want S.P.E.W., I'll read the books. Just started reading it over again.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

My daughter saw the midnight opening. Said she liked it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I may take the BRATs tomorrow.. Otherwise, we'll have to wait until this weekend. I've been so disappointed I haven't been able to go yet.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

We'll be going sometime. Not sure when.
Ann


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Went Saturday and LOVED it. I thought it was really true to the books.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

My 22 yr old Daughter went opening night (midnight) with friends to see it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw it Sat and thought it was one of the best. I am. A big fan of 3 and 5, but I think this one ranks as 1st or 2nd for me.  The not really nude scene made sense, but wasn't completely necessary.  But I am not sure the movie as a whole is really 10 year old appropriate.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

arshield said:


> I saw it Sat and thought it was one of the best. I am. A big fan of 3 and 5, but I think this one ranks as 1st or 2nd for me. The not really nude scene made sense, but wasn't completely necessary. * But I am not sure the movie as a whole is really 10 year old appropriate.*


Personally, I don't know many PG-13 movies that are completely appropriate for a 10 year old.. which is why they have a PG-13 rating.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet, but definitely will. My husband's previous employer always rented out a theater and paid for employees and their families to go on opening day, so the entire family saw the first three that way. We've gone to the others too, but never on opening day. A few months ago we went to another movie. They had technical difficulties so it started 20 minutes late and they gave us all free passes for a future movie to make up for it. We'll be using those free passes for this. (Probably the week AFTER Thanksgiving.)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I went yesterday and enjoyed the movie.  Harry, Hermione and Ron sure have grown up.  So I guess it makes sense that the movie is not as PG as the 1st one.  It's no longer chasing the snitch... They are fighting the big guys now.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Not me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

I wrote a blog post on my thoughts of the movie, if anyone wants to discuss how it turned out: http://powerlessbooks.com/blog/?p=139

I was generally happy, though I thought they screwed up one important detail.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason, I agree with your review.  To me, a big difference between the movie and book is the sense of danger.  In the book, Voldemort seems almost unstoppable, and every page oozes danger.  In the movie, I was far less afraid for the characters.  Know what I mean?  Malfoy Manor was a good example.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I wrote a blog post on my thoughts of the movie, if anyone wants to discuss how it turned out: http://powerlessbooks.com/blog/?p=139
> 
> I was generally happy, though I thought they screwed up one important detail.


I thought that whole scene in Malfoy Manor was rushed and could have been handled better, including


Spoiler



Wormtail's death


. However, Hermione's screams were chilling enough as Bella held her down to


Spoiler



carve mudblood into her arm.


 If I do see it again, I'm supersizing my bag of popcorn.

Usually after I see one of the movies, I want to go see it again right away. Not this one. I really need to absorb it all first. Maybe in a couple of weeks I'll have settled down enough to watch it again.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I wrote a blog post on my thoughts of the movie, if anyone wants to discuss how it turned out: http://powerlessbooks.com/blog/?p=139
> 
> I was generally happy, though I thought they screwed up one important detail.


Great post.

I agree the definitely down played


Spoiler



Dobbies role. They also left out Kreacher's tale, Voldemort had the same over sight to elf magic in the cave.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

went to see it again today with some other friends


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I will definitely see it (along with my daughter.) I think that the movies as a whole have been handled quite well - which is pretty impressive, considering the actors aging, etc. But I'm not one for crowds, so wanted to wait at least a week or so before going.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

apparently, at Union Station in NY. . . .someone put up a sign for platform 9 3/4 . . . . .and it looks just like all the other MTA train identifiers. . . . ..


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

We went to see it Friday early.  I enjoyed it a lot because I don't read the books until after the movies (often long after). The book always adds more to the experience, so might as well read it after and discover things.

(I was disappointed that there wasn't a Cowboys and Aliens trailer on our print, though.)

Camille


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just took two of the kids to see it tonight. I finished rereading the book yesterday. Anyone know when Part Two will be released?


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I just took two of the kids to see it tonight. I finished rereading the book yesterday. Anyone know when Part Two will be released?


I believe it's slated for summer.

Camille


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

DS and I went to see it on Sunday - thankfully crowds weren't that bad  

This movie was definitely darker in tone but that goes along with the book.

Missed a few key points but the opening brought tears to my eyes  

Wasn't my favorite of the series by a long shot


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I just took two of the kids to see it tonight. I finished rereading the book yesterday. Anyone know when Part Two will be released?


July, I think the 15th.



daringnovelist said:


> (I was disappointed that there wasn't a Cowboys and Aliens trailer on our print, though.)
> 
> Camille


When Harrison Ford appeared on the screen, half the audience gave a very audible sigh, myself included. Still lookin' good.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When Harrison Ford appeared on the screen, half the audience gave a very audible sigh, myself included. Still lookin' good.


"You give me that man, or I'm gonna TAKE him."

No one can play ornery like Mr. Ford. (I did get to see the trailer online.) Definitely looking forward to that one.

But back on topic....

Someone said something about a favorite HP book/movie. Funny, but I don't think of them that way. I think of the whole thing as a single story. As someone said, the first couple feel like intros and warm ups, but it's been a nice run of one long story. Looking forward to that final chapter.

Camille


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, Camille, to me, they feel like one story.  Maybe that's why such a long series works.  I enjoy the Harry Potter movies, but I'll probably watch it when it comes out on DVD.


----------

